# My $26 Thrift store find!!



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I was looking for an old trunk, and there it was at my local thrift store!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Great score!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cost? Love it!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow...I am jealous. Looks great.

What are you gonna make?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Hit a 40% off day so $26.00


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> Wow...I am jealous. Looks great.
> 
> What are you gonna make?


Can't tell it's a secret! lol  Actually not quite sure yet...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great score!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That is an awesome find. it looks old and dusty. with a little imagination it could definitely make a great prop.

my first thought on this is that it could be a trunk holding an old witches spell books and supplies. maybe have some spider webs stretched all over it.

my second thought and i don't know if this is possible, but maybe you could get a small motor and make it open up and have an evil puppet monster inside. with a red light behind it and some smoke billowing out.

Just a few thoughts!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You always have the MIB


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a similar one... I there a bunch of skulls in it and placed it in a corner of the haunt with a nice green LED spot. It was a nice peice of eye candy!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice! I love how perfectly beat up and musty it looks! Pre-distressed items are THE BEST!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice find I love the thrift stores


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great score. I wish I had a car so that I could get around to different thrift stores and flea markets and stuff. With only one car, and so many things to do on weekends, I can't go to alot of the places I would like to go to. I'm SO jealous!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is so nice as is, it would make a good addition to a haunt as just "window dressing" or "filler". The first thing I thought of, too, was a MIB. Good find!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking it would be good for a MIB, too.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

What I love is when the guy helped me load it, I was all excited and he was looking at me like...You paid money for this rusted out trunk!! LOL


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

One man's trash....


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Great score DS! Looks like it came from right from The Haunted Mansion Attic!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's awesome! Great find!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent find, keep us all posted with how it will be used


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

wow! I am jealous.


----------

